# Quarry



## Dean O (May 11, 2009)

Okay this is a Quarry i like to go to now and then when the whether is good. Now i have a lot of pictures for you all. Because Ditch will not be helping me out with this one even thou he was with me that day.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





I have a 4 more to upload.​


----------



## TK421 (May 11, 2009)

Looks like a nice tanquil sort of place, good photos.


----------



## klempner69 (May 11, 2009)

Now thats what I call dereliction.

Stu


----------



## Dean O (May 11, 2009)

Here they are.

16





17





18





19





That's them all. I think it closed down about 20 year's ago, That's about all i no about this Quarry.​


----------



## jonney (May 11, 2009)

Nice place Dean O, love the 3 cylinder lister water pump in pic 3-4 we used to use them in the quarries because they would pump all day long. I also love the photo's of the stone cutting saw (pics 7-10). The place looks well derelict but very peacefull. Cheers for sharing


----------



## LiamCH (May 11, 2009)

Ohhhh... I really like this. When I saw the title quarry, I was imagining it'd be the usual empty hole in the ground, but this is really nice. I love the water. A really fascinating place.


----------



## Dean O (May 11, 2009)

*Thank's for the nice comments so far. ​*


----------



## Foxylady (May 11, 2009)

jonney said:


> ... love the 3 cylinder lister water pump in pic 3-4 we used to use them in the quarries because they would pump all day long...



Ah, I wondered what these things are...I've seen a few at various quarries. Thanks Jon. 

That's a beautiful place, Dean. Not a huge amount left, but interesting nonetheless. Love your last few close-up pics especially.


----------



## jonney (May 11, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Ah, I wondered what these things are...I've seen a few at various quarries. Thanks Jon.
> 
> No probs Foxy, they are worth thier weight in gold. The ones we had would run for a full 24 hour on 2 to 3 gallon of red diesel. They are air cooled as well so no radiators to worry about.


----------



## Urban Mole (May 11, 2009)

Nice photos there matey, but I just could halp having a play with the first one, hope you dont mind 







It does look like a really nice place, good job


----------



## Dean O (May 11, 2009)

Urban Mole said:


> Nice photos there matey, but I just could halp having a play with the first one, hope you dont mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What did you do. by the way i do not mined.


----------



## Urban Mole (May 11, 2009)

Just adjusted some of the colours


----------



## Dean O (May 11, 2009)

Urban Mole said:


> Just adjusted some of the colours




lol i must be blind because i can not see them.


----------



## james.s (May 11, 2009)

>


Nice work Dean!
A D-Ring Shackle!!!


----------



## Dean O (May 11, 2009)

james.s said:


> Nice work Dean!
> A D-Ring Shackle!!!



Thank you James.


----------



## james.s (May 11, 2009)

Dean O said:


> Thank you James.



It's a service I provide you know 
Again, Nice work, I love that car and those machines


----------



## Foxylady (May 11, 2009)

james.s said:


> A D-Ring Shackle!!!



 I don't think we'll forget that now!


----------



## james.s (May 11, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> I don't think we'll forget that now!



No, we will never forget the D-Ring shackle


----------



## awp01 (May 12, 2009)

Lovely pictures of a special place.

Any chance of some history without giving too much away?

T


----------

